# xr1



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone purchased and XR1 yet? I am looking to see some up close and personal photos and hopefully get a real persons perspective of the frame.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm anxious for reviews and feedback on the XR1 too. Can't find many reviews.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know there are a few being bought and actually got in touch with a guy that just bought one. He is waiting to rack up some miles before he throws me a review. I did have someone at a shop post a 17 pound stock 105 w/the clumsy stock wheels. So it appears an XR1 could get pretty light if you work it.


----------

